# Java Applet zum Auslesen der Größe des Arbeitsspeicher



## robs.meier (7. Aug 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Frage: Ist es möglich die Arbeitsspeichergröße per Java-Webapplet auszulesen?

Wie würde das gehen?

Also das ich nur noch zum Client gehe und die Internetseite aufrufe, die mir dann 
sagt wie groß der Arbeitsspeicher ist??


Vielen Dank!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Robert


----------



## foobar (7. Aug 2006)

Du könntest mit JNI eine Lib schreiben, die die Arbeitsspeichergröße ermittelt und das ganze dann per Applet oder Webstart zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## robs.meier (7. Aug 2006)

Oh danke! Die Lib hab ich nicht gewusst. 

Viele Grüße


----------

